# Was ist das für ne Window decoration?



## Gottox (11. August 2004)

Frage: Was ist das für ne Windowdecoration...?
Screenshot 
Würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand den namen verraten könnte.


----------



## dritter (13. August 2004)

Das ist "Fahrenheit" http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=2108


----------

